# Performance Modifications



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Was wondering which modification gives the most benefits for the money? Prices and sources would be appreciated.

Valboo, seen your site on cardomain. Great pictures, your Xtrail looks great. You see much difference in handling after installing the strut bar?

Thanks for your information,
Greg


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*mods*

Oreo,
Thanks.
I would say that cold air intake and header give the most bang for the buck.
Approximately 17 HP (at wheels) on our engine. See my previous post on my header mod.

See attached write up and dyno graph from Nissan Performance Mag.
I also got both items from HotShot.com in the states. Prices are posted.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/october02/pspecv/ 




Also (I have not done this but Terranismo has), it seems base Timing Advance yields some good improvement with max 1/2 hours work at a Nissan Dealer willing to put your car on computor and do this. That is also not so expensive but I don't know how much improvement (numbers) this provides.
(You will be STRONGLY suggested to use 91+ octane if you do this)

See below thread from Angel (who I just met last Monday) here in Montreal.

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=65279 



The strut bar I made myself:
and although it is very very strong and stiff I can't say that I notice much difference. Mind you I did not push my car in curves that much...

Hope this helps...




Oreo said:


> Was wondering which modification gives the most benefits for the money? Prices and sources would be appreciated.
> 
> Valboo, seen your site on cardomain. Great pictures, your Xtrail looks great. You see much difference in handling after installing the strut bar?
> 
> ...


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Oreo said:


> Was wondering which modification gives the most benefits for the money? Prices and sources would be appreciated.
> 
> Valboo, seen your site on cardomain. Great pictures, your Xtrail looks great. You see much difference in handling after installing the strut bar?
> 
> ...


The best bang for the buck would have to be (like Valboo said), a cold air intake ($145.00-200.00) and a header ($165.00-400.00 either 4-1 or 4-2-1 design). Other cheap aditions would be a JWT balance shaft remover ($90.00 voids warranty though), a ported throttle body ($30.00), timing advance (for free or just give the head mecanic a tip for the trouble), a custom exhaust and downpipe (price depends on size and where you install it), intake manifold gasket ($60.00 minimal gain though), and pulley ($140.00-175.00).


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the information guys, it is greatly appreciated. Was the header job much work? Would it be better for a mechanic to do the work? I am fairly mechanically inclined and would consider doing the work myself.

Greg


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Oreo said:


> Thanks for the information guys, it is greatly appreciated. Was the header job much work? Would it be better for a mechanic to do the work? I am fairly mechanically inclined and would consider doing the work myself.
> 
> Greg


If that is the case then you will be able to do it yourself with a good set of tools and "elbow grease".

Mind you on our x-trail version you will need to relocate the second O2 sensor after the second catalytic converter. You need to have the threaded bung welded to the pipe (by a muffler shop) and then lengthen the wires of the sensor to reach the new location. (If you don't you will get a check engine light) :http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=89388 

I did my header install, and then the following weekend I relocated my sensor, I had to stare at the light for week...


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Oreo said:


> Thanks for the information guys, it is greatly appreciated. Was the header job much work? Would it be better for a mechanic to do the work? I am fairly mechanically inclined and would consider doing the work myself.
> 
> Greg


Just make sure you have a breaker bar for the exhaust manifold bolts. Also, for a more comfortable space, you may take off the alternator bracket so you can wiggle it out of the way. Just remember to pry off the belt from the pulley first.


----------

